# Save On Scents Reviews



## angbaby4974 (May 12, 2009)

Scent: D&G Light Blue
OOB: Very close to original scent, perhaps a little to much "green" in the topnotes
Process: Crock Pot HP
Results:
no discoloration, smelled horrible during the process, but has since mellowed out & smells pretty true to the original scent.
Process: RTCP
Results: No discloration, no acceleration, soaps beautifully! My mom has been wearing Light Blue for ages & she says it's a dead on scent in soap. The closest she's ever had that didn't come from D&G.

Scent: Alien Theirry Mugler
OOB: Strong, heady scent, MUCH stronger than the original scent, almost too heavy.
Process M&P, Liquid Silk Base, Lotion Bar
Results: OMG I love this one...very true to the original, didn't mix as well as I would have liked in the Liquid Silk base, was great in the M&P & lotion bars.
Process: RTCP
Results: Scent held very well, however soap reached a thick, unpourable trace in a matter of 20 seconds after adding FO to batter, had to glop it into the mold & try to smooth out the top. Batch was 75%OO 25% CO, 30% Lye Solution, 6% SF. I think it may be doable if I don't discount the water next time.
Tried increasing the water amount for the Alien batch, & it seized again. If you use this I suggest soaping VERY cool, like cooler than room temp. It smells wonderful, but beware of the seizures! Also, using a whisk instead of the SB may help with acceleration.

Scent: Mid Summer's Night Yankee Candle
OOB: Strong, masculine scent. nothing like the original, very heavy ginger scent.
Process: CP with gel
Results: I was concerned about the very dark color of this oil turning the batter brown, but I had only slight discoloration (a very creamy color, not quite white). Did not accelerate trace, does not smell exactly like the original, but is a great "manly" scent.


Scent: Juniper Breeze BBW Type
OOB: Strong, close to original, if I remember correctly.
Process: M&P
Results: Smells great! Very much like the original, a great clean scent, not flowery or fruity, not manly or feminine. Everyone in the house loves this one!
Process: CP
Results: Accelerated trace a bit, but batter was not unpourable. Scent has held well.

Scent: Japanese Cherry Blossom BBW Type
OOB: Nice, flowery, light yet exotic.
Process: CP no gel
Results: lost much of the scent during the process. Has a light powdery floral scent. Did not accelerate trace, nor discolor.

Scent: Fresh Cut Roses Yankee Candle Type
OOB: Smells EXACTLY like the original.
Process: CP no gel
Results: Tried adding FO to the oils first & soaping with ICE cold lye water (28%). I never use 28% anymore, but I figured it may give me a little more time. Accelerated trace rather quickly. Not horrible though & was able to get an ITP swirl. The scent is dead on to the Yankee Candle version.

Scent:Jasmine & Mimosa
OOB: Wonderful Jasmine scent. Reminds me of warm summer nights. Smells very much like Yankee Candle's Night Blooming Jasmine.
Process: RTCP 100% OO Castile with a 33% lye solution.
Results: I chose the OO since it is slow to trace. Added pearl white mica and TD, stick blended til just emulsified, separated a small bit out for swirl, added teal green to the larger portion & UM pink to the smaller, then added FO to larger portion. Glad I decided to use my wire whisk instead of the SB. It traced quickly, and I probably would have had SOS had I stick blended it. It was still pourable, but made the swirling almost un-doable.

Scent:Lemongrass Sage (BBW) [Type*]
OOB: Dead on! Love this one!
Process: RTCP w/GM
Results: Soaped like a dream! No acceleration, I was careful & used the whisk, but ended up SB'ing ever so gently to get med-thick trace. No discoloration.

Scent:Sun Washed Linen Yankee Candle
OOB: Dead on! The folks at SOS are pretty good with their Yankee Dupes!
Process: RTCP w/GM
Results: OMG! Could it get any better??? No acceleration, no discoloration, just gorgeous soap! 

Scent:Frankincense & Myrrh
OOB: Nice earthy scent. Hints of spice, very warm. I really don't like patch, so I finally found an earthy scent I like.
Process: RTCP 75%OO-25%CO, 33% Lye solution
Results: Discolors, but I was expecting this so I'm not disappointed. Will update on how much it discolors once it's cured for a while, but it was a nice warm golden brown color when I poured. No acceleration at all, but the soap did set up rather quickly once in the mold.

Scent:Abercrombie & Fitch (M) [Type*]
OOB: Panty Droppin Good! This is such a SEXY man scent. I love it!
Process: RTCP 75%OO-25%CO, 33% Lye solution
Results: No discoloration, no acceleration, soaped very well. 

Scents I have but haven't soaped yet:
Scent: Black Berry
OOB: 2 words YUM MEEEE!!!  Smells like blackberry cobbler.
Process: TBD (to be determined)
Results:

Scent: Coconut Lime Verbena (BBW) [Type*]
OOB: Dead on scent! Haven't soaped yet
Process: TBD
Results: 

Scent:Green Irish Tweed (M) Creed [Type*]
OOB: Very manly scent, hubby likes it.
Process: TBD
Results:

Scent:Irish Spring [Type*]
OOB: Does NOT smell like Irish Spring soap, but it does smell fresh & clean.
Process: TBD
Results: 

Scent:LuLu (W) [Type*]
OOB: Not sure about this one...my nose is on scent overload at the moment!
Process: TBD
Results:

Scent:Red Currant Votivo [Type*]
OOB:Again scent overload... :roll: 
Process: TBD
Results:


----------



## Tabitha (May 13, 2009)

> Scent:Red Currant Votivo [Type*]



I am a huge votivo red currant fan, let me know if this smells right on please.


----------



## angbaby4974 (May 13, 2009)

Hey Tabs,
Honestly I've never smelled the original, it was a request from my mom.  I'd be more than happy to send you a smelly & _you_ can give _me_ your input. 8)


----------



## dolly777 (Sep 22, 2010)

Scent: Coconut Lime Verbena (BBW) [Type*] SOS
OOB: Scent is dead on
Process: CP at 20% lye concentration room temp (80º F)  
Results: No acceleration or discoloring. The scent sticks very well.  I've also used it in candles and bath bombs and it's great.


----------

